# New Islamist bombing, this time it was the Brussels airport.



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Atleast 26 dead, this time in the backyard of the EU. How much will it take for the EU to engage the islamist threat for real and help exterminate these cockroaches?

Brussels attacks: At least 26 dead at Zaventem and Maelbeek - BBC News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is horrible. I have a difficult time feeling full pity for people that allow officials to put them at risk and not demand not only to be armed, but to have the roaches eradicated.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It is horrible. I have a difficult time feeling full pity for people that allow officials to put them at risk and not demand not only to be armed, but to have the roaches eradicated.


I'm sorry for the kids who lost parents, but I also have a hard time working up sympathy for the adults who invited this into their homes.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

It's coming to our home....soon. It WILL be here and there ain't a thing we can do to stop it, thanks to open borders.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's very sad we all have to live and learn ,, some have to do it the hard way and this is what happens ,, now they will know better . The worst part is it's all on the government ,, they knew to be on watch .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> It's coming to our home....soon. It WILL be here and there ain't a thing we can do to stop it, thanks to open borders.


Yes there is ,, we can be ready ,, if the government will not do anything , then we have to " lock & load " and sit tight .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> It's coming to our home....soon. It WILL be here and there ain't a thing we can do to stop it, thanks to open borders.


Actually, . . . there is a lot that could be done, . . . but the "officials" are not willing to do it.

Turning Mecca, Medina, and Tehran into pits that look like the basements of the twin towers on 9/12 would be a good first start.

It is something akin to cutting the head off the snake.

Northwest Iraq, areas of Afghanistan, Pakistan etc, . . . would be next.

When they have no "leader", . . . and no funding, . . . they will become much more docile, . . . or will become independently active, . . . and subject to a localized 9mm or .45 ACP happy ending.

In the mean time, . . . I avoid them like the plague, . . . and have no qualms whatsoever showing them my personal disdain every time I meet one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

When the battle comes.. .
Shit, it is here. They will not stop. 
They must be put down like rabied animal. 
There will be a reckoning. I feel sorry for any person that even fits the resemblance of those bitches. 
I don't agree with "its a religion". 
Its not a race either, it's a scum that must be eradicated. 
No big events will be participated in by my family. We don't plan on flying anytime soon. 
This Shit has to stop. 
I see the cowboys and Indians playing out in the US, with people purging on illegals and muslimes and gangsters. 
Sad, but, I think it has to happen.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Regarding Islam, it's pretty simple. I like animals, so we adopted a 10 yr. old Yellow Lab, because it was a good thing to do. Would I adopt a King Cobra and let it loose in my house? No way. Because I love animals, but some are just dangerous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You were scooped by over four hours! :21:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28308-bomb-attack-airport-brussel.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Forgot to hit the lock button.


----------

